# My poor Eric :(



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

So, my poor 10 month old baby was rolling around on my bed this morning, and I was giving him a belly rub and...

...found a massive lump, like a golf ball. I went sick to my stomach. 

I swear there was nothing there two days ago when I was grooming him. He lies on my bed all stretched out, like a big rag, so I always rub his belly and call him a string bean, he's so so long. 

I got him in to the vet today, and they're not sure what it is - it's not a skin thing, seems to be attached to the muscle, and could even be an abdominal rupture, abdominal fat come through the muscle. 

They gave me a few options 
- do nothing, just monitor it
- put a needle in and have it analysed and see what comes back

I went for option 3, which was to have him put under, opened up - I figured that way, they can repair a rupture, or if it is a tumour, to whip it out and have it tested. 

He's just so young for it to be anything bad, and I hate the idea that it could be cancerous - it seems to have appeared so suddenly. 

It doesn't hurt him when the vets are manipulating the mass, and it's not affecting his activity levels or his appetite - his mood in general shows no change. They've ruled out gut hernia as he's in no pain, and I wouldn't even have known there was something wrong if I hadn't been rubbing his belly. 

He goes in Thursday for his op, and I know I'll be ringing them every hour to find out what's going on with him.

Just wanted to vent a little. He's just a baby, and this will be his third general anesthetic. (The first was when he had a bad fall and jarred his shoulder, had to be x-rayed to check he'd not damaged any growth plates - the second was when he was neutered)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor Eric! I can imagine what a shock that was to find the lump, and then of course, not knowing what it is until after the surgery. I'm really crossing my fingers for Eric -- who is such an adorable kitty, by the way.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like it could be an abcess or something.

Sending prayers his way.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

aw poor thing I hope hes alright in the end


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope he is okay! What did they find? One of our cats had fatty tissue areas that felt like lumps (our dog gets them too) but they are much older than your baby. I hope it is nothing bad!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, he's just brought me a dead sparrow. He doesn't seem to be having any ill-effects...


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope it's nothing too serious! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way and of course to Eric.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope it isn't too serious. He's so cute. ♥


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sure it's just a fatty cyst or something simple


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Purrayers for baby Eric.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't worry about the anesthesia- he's been through it before so obviously his body can handle it. My foster cat, Nibbler, isn't even a year old and has undergone major surgery at least 5 times to repair his broken pelvis and multiple hernias (from being hit by a car). And he's just fine.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric is such a sweetheart. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's nothing serious. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Bless him! I hope its nothing serious!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I'm sure it's just a fatty cyst or something simple


I was wondering if cats could get those just like people; that's what the symptoms (or lack of symptoms/pain) sounds like or something similar. My dad had a huge one show up on the back of his head suddenly a few years ago. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and Eric to get some good news!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

We've ll made it through the starvation night without Ernie eating us - seriously, that cat and his food //sigh//

The lump hasn't gotten any bigger, and won't be getting any bigger because it's operation day, and it's gonna be gone soon. 

Will update everyone later, once I hear back from the vets - thanks for everyone's thoughts x


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Thinking of you and Ernie - lots of luck to the handsome boy, soon the ordeal will be over...

Fran


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Glad he'll be home and ..lumpless... soon


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

He has a massive fibrosarcoma. They couldn't remove it all.

With aggressive treatment, he has 30% chance of making it to 2 years old.

I'm devastated. Completely destroyed. 

He's awake now, and I'm bringing him home, he's feeling very well in himself, so no harsh decisions will be taken yet until a further consultation next month.

He's only a baby


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my, *hugs*. I don't know what to say other than that I'm so sorry.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh no. That's awful news, what none of us expected. So happy that he's not in pain - and THANK GOODNESS you found it when you did - what will treatment entail? Is that a viable option for you?

Prayers. Hugs. Love.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I assume they're sending a tissue sample to a pathology lab for confirmation of the diagnosis?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't comprehend how you must be feeling. Give Eric a big cuddle. I hope he stays strong.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

oh no....I am so sorry. 

keep in mind that he might live longer than the vets say. enjoy him as much as possible <3


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that, you must be devastated. These tumors are quite aggressive and can pop up again even with treatment. I am sure you will do what is best and at least, at the moment, he isn't suffering.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

It's hard because he has no symptoms whatsoever. In fact, I've just returned from the vets with him, under instruction to give him somewhere warm and quiet to settle as he'll be groggy still from the anaesthetic, under no circumstances can he play out. 

He leapt from his cat-carrier, shot out the dog door at high speed and up the first tree. 

The tissue they've removed has been sent to the lab and fast-tracked, we should know more next week. 

I'm scared of it being genetic, of it affecting his brother too. I'm scared that, as a Norwegian Forest cat who isn't fully grown until he's 4 years old, I may never see him as a fully mature cat.

I'm mentally preparing myself for the very worst. 

I love him so so much, and am prepared to do whatever. But part of loving someone at much is also knowing when to let go. 

Euthanasia is not on the cards right now. He's still a happy, tree climbing, serial-bird-killer, in no pain or discomfort. My vet poked and prodded the lump and there was no pain reaction. It may be that the tumour redevelops growing externally, 

But if it comes a time when treatments will make him suffer with only a short-term pay off, then I know I will have to let him go - much sooner than ever thought. 

I'm in shock. I really believed it to be just a hernia. I groom the boys regularly and always check for lumps and bumps - there was nothing there last week. 

I think I'm just in a mode of preparing the the worst and making the most of every minute I have with him - if things work out well, then that's a bonus.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

i can;t even imagine your pain....it made me get up of the couch and cuddle my cats really hard, grateful for their good health. 

i hope that he will stay without symptoms for a long time, catch you tons of birds, give you tons of cuddles and millions of great moments <3


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It was a good decision to bring him in and do the operation. It's always hard to make a decision on what to do when something is wrong with our furkids. At the very very least, you know what you're up against and what to expect. Again, I'm very sorry, my prayers to you. I've been through a few of these myself and it never gets any easier.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Part of me is so angry, I wish I could reconcile this with the fact that he's had a long happy life. But he's not even a year old. 10 months. 

In the meantime, while I'm very sad and morose about it all, Eric is ignoring all then doctors and is currently chasing a tennis ball around, having stolen it from the dog. Yu wouldn't believe he was sick, let alone that he was anaesthetised earlier. 

Those furkids.... They do nothing but confound all expectations 

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words. I'll be sure to keep y'all updated, and will probably flood the board with photos


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your news...that's just devastating. I hope Eric continues to confound all expectations.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear this. But let me share a story that may give you some hope...

Callie had 3 clustered lumps on the top of her head, biopsy came back as fibrosarcoma. In my researching I found that getting good margins during the surgery were key to any sort of longevity. But how could they get good margins? It was the top of her head...hardly any tissue up there at all, let alone excess non-cancerous tissue that could be removed. 

I took her for a consultation at Tufts Veterinary school ( one of the best in the entire US). They said that chemo would be ineffective, but that radiation could help. However the prognosis was still not good...maybe 18 months instead of a year. And the radiation would probably leave her blind in one eye, not to mention 6 weeks of daily traveling an hour each way and spending the entire day at the clinic while I was at work. I couldn't put her through that for so little return...I felt she might have many good months without the treatment, but if she went through the treatment it might make her miserable for the entire rest of her life. So I said no.

Three years later I lost her...to something completely unrelated and there was no sign of the tumors ever coming back. So just enjoy every day that you have, spoil him as never before and hopefully years from now you'll have a demanding spoiled brat on your hands to complain about.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, all. 

It's 4 a.m. and due to the vets asking me to keep Eric in because of his op wound, no one is getting any sleep. He's just clawed the dog, to get it to move, for no real reason. He and Ernie are tearing about the place like a race track. At this time, they're usually out on the prowl.... this morning, they're just angry. 

Eric clearly hasn't got the memo about him being sick


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Part of me is so angry, I wish I could reconcile this with the fact that he's had a long happy life. But he's not even a year old. 10 months.


I lost my boy when he'd just turned a year old. I have consoled myself by knowing that although his time was short, he was happy and loved and KNEW he was loved. And he loved us back. His whole life he was one big party and he fitted in everything he could in that time.
I hope you have a lot more time left with Eric but if the worst happens then you know that although his life wasn't long, that it was certainly happy and totally worth it. Sending big hugs for you and crossing everything for little Eric


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

"Wanna touch my scar? Go on, I DARE you to rub the bald belly!"









Who knew he'd be pink and spotty underneath the grey stripes


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh bless him, he looks so innocent.

I hope he stays well and defies all odds. With your love and the love of Ernie, he can do it


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I sure hope he feels better. >< He is a cutie.


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

i am so sorry!! i would be devastated too. Eric looks like such a sweet little kitty! he appears to be (and feel) very loved and comfortable with you and Ernie. the last picture shows that 

my grandma's cat had a fibrosarcoma. it was removed and she lived for close to 4 years. she was an older cat when she did pass (around 10). i have worked with a lot of cancer patients... humans, but still. regarding the cancer spreading/getting worse - it really depends on the DNA of the cancer. some cancers are slow growing, some are fast. Eric seems to not have any symptoms, so that is a good sign. 

i am thinking about you and Eric.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Eric had his post op check today. He didn't want to go.

We went into the consulting room, opened the cage, no cat.
"i'll just pull the towel out," says the vet. "the cat will come out with the towel".
he pulled the towel out. No cat. 

Got to the point where we had the cage upside down, open end face down. 

No cat. 

Eric had wedged himself in the back of the carrier, not coming out. 

We had to take it apart to get the vet to see him : D

Anyhow, his post op check went fine, well have the results back next Friday from the mass, and the vet has advised not to jump to conclusions until then - reminded me that even benign masses can look nasty. 

Will update you all when I know


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh one of my girls does that! Cats can be tricky little monkeys!

Glad his check went okay, I really hope his results come back okay. Give him an extra cuddle tonight!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so sad reading this bad news.
If you didn't do it yet, please google what kind of food eats Eric. Maybe you should change his diet. 
I hope he will be fine.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Eric (and Ernie) eat everything. Wet food. Dry kibble. Raw. Cooked. Dog food. A good quantity of mice and birds, fresh. Bugs. Spiders. Earth worms. Ideally they'd like to start the day with toast and tea, but really, there has to be limits. 

As I say, whatever is wrong hasn't affected his appetite!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you that it just _looks_ bad but is actually benign!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh. my. god. 

So, I've just had a phone call from the vet, the mass removed from Eric had been sent away for testing, and the results are in. 

Having been prepared for news of fibrosarcoma, and further surgery, the results show that the mass is nothing more than inflammation, may have banged himself jumping around outside. The mass looked really nasty because it was a new injury, but is not cancerous, and can be treated with more anti-inflams. 

Surgery now feels like it was a little drastic...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is so wonderful!! Give him a giant cuddle from me and congratulations!

/cheer
/dance


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

Your Eric is a gorgeous boy!! Am so glad and relieved for you that it was not cancer! Many wishes from us that he recovers quickly!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Eric is gorgeous! I hope he is ok.. HUGS


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Best News Ever! Yippee!

But how could they be so wrong?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Greenport ferals said:


> Best News Ever! Yippee!
> 
> But how could they be so wrong?


I don't know how they could be so wrong. From their view, it was a sudden and VERY nasty looking mass, well attached to a muscle, and having researched, it looked like a sarcoma. When actually, it was nothing more than a very recent goose-egg. I don't know what cats look like on the inside. I suspect it's not pretty. And from there, I was very much preparing for the worst. 

In himself, he's acting like nothing ever happened. At 4 a.m. this morning, he had a pillow thrown at him as he was sat by my guitar, plucking the strings. 

Whatever it was, he's not exactly been inhibited by it. I'm just so so relieved.


----------



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

Thank goodness Eric is going to be ok. Such good news!


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

W00T!!!!!!! Yyeyeyeyeyey!!! i'm so happy for you and Eric! You must be one happy bunny <3


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoooot!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Coyote said:


> In himself, he's acting like nothing ever happened. At 4 a.m. this morning, he had a pillow thrown at him as he was sat by my guitar, plucking the strings.


Next time instead of throwing a pillow at him, you should set up a recorder. He could be the next musical sensation! He couldn't be any worse than the crap on the radio.

I'm glad little Eric is doing fine. He's such a beautiful guy! Tell him to stop scaring his mom (and the rest of us) like that.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

:wiggleWhat a great news. I'm so happy for Eric and you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so glad to catch up on this thread and see the latest news! What a relief. It reminds me that our gut instinct on their health is usually right on, too. You were saying he was playing and being himself, and you were RIGHT.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Best news ever? I think so!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

wow just read this too, that's fantastic news!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH I'm so glad that he's doing a lot better.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone, and thanks for putting up with my dramatics. 

I can't tell you how ecstatic I am. I know vets sometimes have to prepare you for bad news, but all the talk of specialist surgery and chemotherapy and radiation... really made me feel like there was little hope, and to prepare for the worst. 

And then to find out that it was nothing more than a post-trauma reaction, where he may have landed oddly or pranged himself somehow... and that no only is the mass benign, but something that will go away with anti-biotics.... 

I'm out of town at the moment, I'm not home until Tuesday, but am so desperate to go home and hug him. And then ground him


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

When will we know if treatment is working?

What does the treatment consist of?

If treatment works, can he live for many years?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I knew I was forgetting one question: would it be a good idea to get a second opinion? I've heard soooo many stories of a vet giving little hope, then the cat lives for ages...

Here's praying for Eric.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

With this news, treatment will take about 3 weeks of tablets, just normal anti biotics and anti-imflammatories, it's not life threatening - it's actually just the same as if you bang your head and get a swelling. From being given a 30 % chance of long term survival, to being told there's nothing actually... wrong... It's... incredible.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Talk about an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, Coyote. I had missed half the thread. I'm sooo relieved, I can imagine how you feel!

Eric is an amazingly beautiful cat by my standards.

Prince sometimes has lumps (small ones) and I freak out, so I can imagine what you've been through. Then they go away after a day or two.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

It's ok - we've gone from crazy lows to an amazing high. While I had a gut feeling he would be OK, but giving up a vacation to pay for his operation and biopsy testing, I can't regret taking him to the vets. I couldn't leave a lump that size in good conscience - he's my baby 
If I found a lump like that on me, I'd be straight down to the doctors.

But my god, the things these furkids put us through!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's fabulous news...you must be so relieved. I'm so happy for you and your boys!


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

:kittyturnThank God precious Eric is going to be ok.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

So how are you celebrating?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm out of town until Tuesday, but my house & cat & dog sitter has been sent to the fish market


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Such _fantastic_ news! I haven't been back to this thread since the first couple of pages and to come back and find out he will be OK is just beyond wonderful! :kittyturn
He is certainly a beautiful boy and I wish him many healthy years ahead with you and his brother.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I am sooo happy for Eric and you! What a relief to find out it wasn't serious. I can't imagine going through that stress. I'm sure you will spoil him rotten now


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Wonderful news!    

Fran

P.S. Accidentally called him Ernie last time ~ so, this time, hooray _Eric_!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

He's back at the vet this morning. He can't urinate.  Vet said his bladder was not distended though. They're running blood tests now and I had to go to work. They will call me with those results and then a treatment plan. Please say prayers and thoughts for my baby. I will update you all as soon as I know something.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

goldenstar1 said:


> He's back at the vet this morning. He can't urinate.  Vet said his bladder was not distended though. They're running blood tests now and I had to go to work. They will call me with those results and then a treatment plan. Please say prayers and thoughts for my baby. I will update you all as soon as I know something.


I'm sorry, I must have been in distress this morning because I posted this in the wrong place. Sorry!!~


----------



## Earth Cat (May 9, 2011)

goldenstar1 said:


> He's back at the vet this morning. He can't urinate.  Vet said his bladder was not distended though. They're running blood tests now and I had to go to work. They will call me with those results and then a treatment plan. Please say prayers and thoughts for my baby. I will update you all as soon as I know something.


I am happy for Eric!

I just joined, and I read through this thread. I am happy the results came in as inflammation.

Natasha was diagnosed with mast cell cancer in September 2010. It is a difficult thing to hear, but I am grateful that was not the case for you!

Goldenstar, I am so sorry about your feline! I really hope everything turns out alright. Purrring for you.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

goldenstar1 said:


> I'm sorry, I must have been in distress this morning because I posted this in the wrong place. Sorry!!~


I'm so sorry about your boy - I've had the urinary issues with one my old kitties, and it's so worrying  Sending big hugs your way.

I've been out of town for a few days, was due back tomorrow but came home early to hug that **** big grey kittie. While I was hugging Eric, Ernie murdered another pair of earphones. 

Eric is fine, he's 100%


----------

